# petit topo sur gmail a compléter



## qsdfg (30 Décembre 2006)

*Je vous propose un petit topo sur gmail qui sera a compléter, j'en suis certain.*


Les possibilités sont énormes et sans pratiquement jamais de spam. On peut envoyer des gros documents sans se demander si gmail va l'accepter, car avec 2,7 Go, mais il y a parfois blocage (limite de 10 Mo par gmail/message), je pense à cause du FAI "club internet" aussi. 

Quand vous rédigez un message il est stocké en brouillon, ce qui fait qu'en cas de pépin (électrique, plantage, ...) vous pouvez le retrouver dans la rubrique des brouillons. Attention toutefois, ça a très bien fonctionné pour moi une fois et pas l'autre. J'ai l'explication aujourd'hui, gmail enregistre  à intervalles réguliers et si la panne à lieu , ce qui n'est pas enregistré  ne sera pas récupérable, un solution "manuelle" est que lorsque vous rédigez un nouveau message, il y a une case "enregistrer" ce qui la stocke dans le dossier brouillon. 

Il y a d'autres services google utilisables avec le même pseudo et mot de passe          calendar" qui est un agenda pour mettre des rendez vous qui parviennent dans gmail (le lien "agenda"  _en haut à gauche, de la boîte_), la vérification de l'orthographe avant d'envoyer un message, c'est perfectible mais suffisant pour détecter les erreurs flagrantes. 

"Docs and spreadsheets" est un mini "office" avec un traitement de texte + un tableur, permettant de créer stocker et partager des documents à l'extérieur de l'ordinateur, ce qui est parfait pour tous les documents non confidentiels          et quelque soit l'endroit ou vous êtes sur la planète, permet si l'on dispose d'un accès internet (mac, pc, linux, ...) de retrouver les doc. 

http://base.google.com/  en haut à droite cliquer sur "my account" et il y a toutes les options accessibles par google avec ses données (le simple nom + mot de passe Gmail). 

Pour stocker (et ainsi sauvegarder) des photo, Picassa :   http://picasaweb.google.com/home?pli=1 

Pour le "chat" sur PC uniquement ( http://www.google.com/talk/intl/fr/) offre plus de possibilité que celui de gmail.

Dans gmail :

- Rechercher un message dans la corbeille. Tout en haut, taper " in:trash Thomas" Thomas est un exemple, on met ce que l'on veut (ne pas oublier un espace entre in:trash et le mot). 
- "paramètres/général" 
. vous pouvez enregistrer une signature qui s'affichera automatiquement à la fin de chaque mail que vous envoyez (vous pouvez décider de la supprimer lors de la rédaction, attention car a ce que vous mettez car il m'est arrivé d'envoyer des mails sans l'avoir ôté). 
. répondeur automatique, utile pour signaler par exemple que vous êtes absent ou comme accusé de réception pour dire que vous avez reçu le mail (vous ne pourrez plus dire que vous ne l'avez pas reçu).
- "paramètres/comptes" permet d'enregistrer d'autres adresses mail qui permettront, à partir de gmail, de rédiger un message (réglage de l'adresse d'envoi en haut du mail) faisant croire qu'il est rédigé d'un autre compte. Pratique pour l'orthographe et l'esthétique du message. Un mail avec un lien est envoyé sur votre compte externe pour confirmer l'adresse. 
- "paramètres/libellés" en haut à droite pour créer des libellés qui sont des dossiers visibles sur la page à gauche et pour y archiver les messages que l'on veut garder (cela ce fait en cochant le message et en allant dans le menu actions où l'on choisit le libellé (dossier) qui intéresse).
Si vous souhaitez qu'un libellé apparaisse dans l'agrégateur RSS, il suffit de l'ajouter à la fin de l'URL du flux. Par exemple, pour afficher le libellé « nomdulibellé » sous forme de flux, entrez https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/nomdulibellé/
-     Pour importer des contacts dans Gmail :  comme "
 Créez un fichier CSV personnalisé ou     exportez au format CSV le carnet d'adresses          constitué dans une autre messagerie Web ou un client de messagerie.
Connectez-vous à votre compte Gmail.
Cliquez sur le lien Contacts sur le côté gauche de la page Gmail.
Cliquez sur Importer.(à droite)
Cliquez sur Parcourir...          et recherchez le fichier CSV à importer.
Sélectionnez-le et cliquez sur Importer des contacts
- Créer un groupe pour gagner du temps et envoyer un mail à plusieurs personnes. Aller dans "Fréquemment utilisés ou Tous les contacts" cocher les case des personnes et dans le menu déroulant choisir "créer un groupe" ou une autre méthode, "contacts/groupes" dans le menu déroulant créer un groupe. Pour l'utilisation aller dans "contacts/groupe/choisir le groupe en cochant la case" puis plus haut "rédiger". 


- Le "chat" de gmail. Je dois dire que je n'ai pas le reflex et je vais essayer d'y penser. 

- Un mail rédigé de gmail mais a l'intitulé yahoo. Sympa et trompeur !

- Lorsque l'on envoi fréquemment du courrier à plusieurs personnes, il est très intéressant de créer un groupe de contact. Aller dans "contacts/groupes/créer un groupe" et ajouter les contacts qui apparaissent séparés par une virgule. 

   Particularité de gmail :
- gmail          bloque certaines PJ ( dont systématiquement TOUS  les .exe même sains )
- que l'outil spam gmail          est non costumisable : AUCUNE option , même pas celle de le désactiver
- Utilisez "gmail notifier" qui installe un "très discret" compteur qui vous informe quand un mail arrive. Très pratique en notification pour des sites d'enchères dans les dernières secondes. 
- flux RSS, il est possible de lire ses messages gmail dans un lecteur de flux (navigateur ou logiciel séparé), il suffit de l'enregistrer :      https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom 
attention, Si vous voulez être sûr que vos flux Gmail soient exclus de toute recherche, nous vous suggérons d'attribuer le statut « privé » à votre profil et vos flux, car par défaut ils ont le statut "public" mais ne sont que partiellement lisibles.
Si vous souhaitez qu'un libellé apparaisse dans l'agrégateur RSS, il suffit de l'ajouter à la fin de l'URL du flux. Par exemple, pour afficher le libellé « nomdulibellé » sous forme de flux, entrez https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/nomdulibellé/
- Puis-je télécharger une pièce jointe infectée par un virus ?  Non. Dans un souci de protection de nos utilisateurs et afin d'empêcher toute propagation d'un virus, vous n'êtes pas autorisé à télécharger une pièce jointe infectée.

 A l'extérieur de gmail :
- "yahoo" offre en plus de l'adresse principale, la possibilité de créer des adresses email secondaires "jetables". C'est pratique lorsque l'on ne veut pas donner son mail (pour s'inscrire a un forum ou, ...). 
Mon adresse principale est "nom@yahoo.fr" et mes adresses secondaires (créées grâce au menu "option" à droite) 
ex : " xxxx-1234@yahoo.fr"  il n'y qu'a remplacer "1234" par ce que l'on veut et une nouvelle adresse est créée. Je comptabilise dans "description" les adresses, numérotées de 1 à ... pour ne pas à avoir a réutiliser 2 fois la même adresse. 
- "Club internet" notre FAI permet de créer des mails avec accusé de réception , le destinataire clique sur un lien dans l'email pour l'ouvrir, ce qui vous permet de savoir que le mail a été lu. C'est très pratique dans certains cas, mais le destinataire trop prudent jettera peut être votre email en ayant peur d'un virus à l'ouverture, pour cela soignez bien l'intitulé du mail pour qu'il ne soit pas jeté (cette remarque est valable pour tous les mails). 
- si l'on a plusieurs comptes gmail, "Gmail Manager" pour FireFox, imbattable, Autant de comptes que l'on veut.

Pour les possesseurs de mac :
- Il semble y avoir une petite incompatibilité entre le navigateur Safari et gmail. - Quand on va sur gmail dans "paramètres" en haut a droite de la page, onglet "transfert et pop" il y a un encart "téléchargement pop" avec une case a activer, et des instructions de configurations pour entre autres mail. 

- Ne pas oublier pas sélectionner la case "conserver les mails sur le serveur" dans gmail si l'on veut y accéder plus tard sans mail ou sur un autre poste.
- Application, A to G  
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15220 
Pour exporter l'ensemble des adresses au format CSV, format utilisé par Gmai 
- les exports des contacts carnet d'adresse vers gmail et thunderbird deviennent simplissimes

*choisir le groupe à exporter dans votre carnet d'adresse ( export vCard) enregistrer le fichier

**Aller sur le web et utiliser cette interface  http://labs.brotherli.ch/vcfconvert/ , sélectionner le fichier ( sur votre disque dur) choisir le format désire GmailCSV, CSV ou LDIF ( thunderbird) le fichier converti est enregistré sur votre DD 

*** importer sur Thunderbird ou Gmail

Pour Gmail après c'est simple aller sur votre compte cliquer contact puis importer choisir votre fichier ( le converti)

AddressBookToCSV        http://homepage.mac.com/kenferry/software.html   , le fait aussi sous la forme d'une application Cocoa.

* Pour ouvrir une boite gmail, j'ai utilisé ce site http://invitationgmail.info/


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

bien , bon boulot

un truc toutefois, tu annonces un topo gmail
OK

Alors un topo gmail  ce n'est sans doute  pas l'endroit pour y parler des bidouilles yahoo et club internet 
( qui sont bonnes mais c'est pas le lieu car sans rapport  direct avec gmail)

et d&#233;tail , ce beau boulot meriterait une pr&#233;sentation plus a&#233;r&#233;e


----------



## qsdfg (30 Décembre 2006)

*Merci, je suis conscient du caractère austère et peut être fouilli, mais il y a tellement de chose à dire. *(c'est pour cela que je compte sur vous pour y apporter des améliorations).

Pourtant ce n'est pas dans mes habitudes de féliciter les américains (bien qu'ayant de la famille proche, aujourd'hui américaine, ainsi qu'un très bon copain, un génie, je l'admire, mais pas pour sa nationnalité, d'ailleurs aujourd'hui il vit avec sa famille en Allemegne) mais avec Google , je dis *bravo !*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> *, mais il y a tellement de chose &#224; dire. *


oui* tr&#232;s* riche
Et si on parle de tous les services associ&#233;s au compte c'est encore plus vaste !

et c'est dynamique
Le secret est assez simple
Puissance de l'entreprise , plus une attention aux besoins des utilisateurs

Exemples
- face aux critiques le googleRSS reader a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cemment bien mis &#224; jour (on peut m&#234;me remonter des feeds tr&#232;s tr&#232;s anciens)

-allez faire un tour sur http://notebook de google / ils l'ont encore mis &#224; jour
 mais pas d'envoi rapide d'une note  par email , dommage, ca viendra surement

et y a aussi le futur Mail Fetcher ( gestion int&#233;grale de 5 comptes Pop 3 non gmail , dans gmail)
l'arriv&#233;e discr&#232;te de l'outil Mail Fetcher
etc etc


----------



## qsdfg (30 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui* très* riche
> Et si on parle de tous les services associés au compte c'est encore plus vaste !
> 
> et c'est dynamique
> ...



Mail Fetcher (to fetch : chercher) j'ai utilisé le lien mais je suis perdu. Il est dit que c'est possible de recevoir les mails d'autre comptes, mais je n'y arrive pas. 
J'ai juste réussi comme il est dit, à importer les comptes (yahoo, ...) pour pouvoir choisir lequel a utiliser sur gmail pour envoyer un message, mais je ne trouve pas comment relever le courrier de gmail de ces autres comptes.

Pour l'autre lien, "notebook" je ne comprends pas l'utilisation.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2006)

qsdfg a dit:


> j'ai utilis&#233; le lien mais je suis perdu. Il est dit[/URL] que c'est possible de recevoir les mails d'autre comptes, mais je n'y arrive pas.
> 
> Pour l'autre lien, "notebook" je ne comprends pas l'utilisation.


mail fetcher
tu n'as pas tout lu
il est dit aussi


> This feature is currently only enabled for a limited number of users



c'est encore en semi test  et ne marche pour le moment que pour certains comptes


notebook

c'est un  carnet de note en ligne 
tu &#233;cris ou  copies colles ce que tu veux ( texte images url, mais pas de vid&#233;o)
ensuite c'est priv&#233; ou public

ca rentre sur le march&#233;  des centaines de sites qui offrent ce genre de choses
avec -sans tags,  priv&#233; public , avec sans option d'envoi par email , avec sans  balises pour blogs etc


----------



## qsdfg (30 Janvier 2007)

*Rechercher des livres et les lire grâce à Google books.*

Pour chercher un livre ici.

* Un exemple :*
http://books.google.com/books?vid=I...hl=fr&sig=mRFY1e-MMmLQzyOETrhizozcvMM#PPP1,M1


----------



## psgfan (8 Février 2007)

bonjour,

peux t'on automatiser la recuperation des mails d'autres comptes par gmail ou faut il le faire manuellement en passant par setting/accounts/check mail now pour cahque compte enregistrés ?

merci de votre reponse


----------



## pascalformac (8 Février 2007)

psgfan a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> peux t'on automatiser la recuperation des mails d'autres comptes par gmail ou faut il le faire manuellement en passant par setting/accounts/check mail now pour cahque compte enregistr&#233;s ?
> 
> merci de votre reponse


bonjour
As tu lu
* *le titre* du fil?
et accessoirement son contenu avant de poster?  

donc 
1- ce n'est pas un fil d'aide gmail
( y en a d'autres , en recherche rien qu'avec gmail en titre...4 pages de liste, alors avec gmail dans les messages...)
2- et pourtant, coup de bol une partie de la r&#233;ponse y est , voir lien  Mail fetcher FUTUR service  , en phase de test final

-
Soit tu as ta r&#233;ponse , soit  tu postes dans un fil  gmail d'aide existant soit tu en cr&#233;es un


----------



## psgfan (8 Février 2007)

oups desolé


----------



## qsdfg (10 Février 2007)

gmail n'est plus en version bêta et est donc accessible à tous ! 

http://www.lexpress.fr/info/high-tech/infojour/infos.asp?id=340703


----------



## divoli (10 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> gmail n'est plus en version b&#234;ta et est donc accessible &#224; tous !
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/info/high-tech/infojour/infos.asp?id=340703



Merci pour l'info, mais tu t'es fait griller par l'ami coin-coin... 


Edit: Perso, gmail m'a fait d&#233;couvrir un autre service de Google (&#233;galement localisable en fran&#231;ais): Picasa.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2007)

ou le travail en commun sur un document par plusieurs personnes g&#233;ographiquement distantes  sans se prendre le chou avec des mises en r&#233;seau des machines ou mise en place pointue  de site &#224; droits partag&#233;s.

*Tr&#232;s* simple &#224; gerer
( passer par Firefox pour le moment)

http://docs.google.com/


----------



## qsdfg (14 Février 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou le travail en commun sur un document par plusieurs personnes géographiquement distantes  sans se prendre le chou avec des mises en réseau des machines ou mise en place pointue  de site à droits partagés.
> 
> *Très* simple à gerer
> ( passer par Firefox pour le moment)
> ...



* Personnellement j'y stocke depuis peu, une sauvegarde des articles de mon blog, plutôt que de garder cela sur mon mac. Ce n'est pas confidentiel, donc pas de risque.

Bref, c'est malin et pratique. *


----------



## divoli (14 Février 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> * Personnellement j'y stocke depuis peu, une sauvegarde des articles de mon blog, plutôt que de garder cela sur mon mac. Ce n'est pas confidentiel, donc pas de risque.
> 
> Bref, c'est malin et pratique. *



Absolument. 

Et pour ceux qui utilisent Firefox: Gmail Space.


----------



## qsdfg (16 Février 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Absolument.
> 
> Et pour ceux qui utilisent Firefox: Gmail Space.



Je trouve ce logiciel pas simple. J'arrive a le faire fonctionner mais il est capricieux et la seconde qui suit, ça ne fonctionne pas. Je préfère donc largement plus fiable Docs and spreadsheets


----------



## qsdfg (22 Février 2007)

*Ceci s'adresse à l'utilisateur "lambda" (si, si, j'en fais même partie ) , l'expert en rigolera.


Ce passage dans le premier post est plus intéressant que je ne l'avais vu la première fois.

*


> flux RSS, il est possible de lire ses messages gmail dans un lecteur de flux (navigateur ou logiciel séparé), il suffit de l'enregistrer :  https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom
> attention, Si vous voulez être sûr que vos flux Gmail soient exclus de toute recherche, nous vous suggérons d'attribuer le statut « privé » à votre profil et vos flux, car par défaut ils ont le statut "public" mais ne sont que partiellement lisibles.
> Si vous souhaitez qu'un libellé apparaisse dans l'agrégateur RSS, il suffit de l'ajouter à la fin de l'URL du flux. Par exemple, pour afficher le libellé « nomdulibellé » sous forme de flux, entrez https://mail.google.com/mail/feed/atom/nomdulibellé/


*Explications :

En cliquant sur ce lien vous arrivez sur cette page :







Choisissez comme dans l'image "google reader" et validez "S'abonner maintenant"
Une nouvelle page s'affiche comme celle-ci :






Cliquez sur "Ajouter à Google" et vous obtenez cette page (sans l'onglet "configurez cette page" qui est un ex) :






Il ne reste plus qu'à recupérer l'adresse de cette page pour l'inserrer dans votre navigateur (pour moi firefox) comme page par défaut.






Vous aurez ainsi toujours Google pour effectuer une recherche et en dessous les éléments qui vous interessent, puisque cela est entièrement configurable. C'est ainsi très pratique.

Merci Google !*




:b_shake:


----------



## qsdfg (10 Mai 2007)

*Il y a une autre variante diff&#233;rente (pas mieux ni moins bien, reader est un lecteur) de la proc&#233;dure d&#233;crite du post au dessus.
En utilisant Firefox c'est de plus tr&#232;s pratique (pas indispensable).

Voici en image, ce qui s'affiche alors dans le bas &#224; droite de la fen&#234;tre Firefox :





Une aide &#224; l'emploi est fournie par Google (Elle n'est pas compl&#232;te car j'utilise sur mac le navigateur Firefox 2.0.0.3)
http://www.google.com/intl/fr/googlenotebook/faq.html

Pour t&#233;l&#233;charger l'extension pour son navigateur :
http://www.google.fr/notebook/download

J'insiste bien, si vous n'&#234;tes pas sur votre machine, vous aurez toujours acc&#232;s &#224; votre bloc-notes, ici :
https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=notebook&passive=true&nui=1&continue=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.fr%2Fnotebook%2Fdownload%3Fcontinue%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.fr%252Fnotebook%252F%26hl%3Dfr&followup=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.fr%2Fnotebook%2Fdownload%3Fcontinue%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.google.fr%252Fnotebook%252F%26hl%3Dfr&hl=fr
Attention &#224; la case m&#233;moriser ces informations sur cet ordinateur, qui bizarrement est coch&#233;e.

Si l'on utilise pas le bloc-notes par l'interm&#233;diaire du navigateur (Firefox par ex), un double choix est propos&#233; :





*


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2007)

petit up

Un d&#233;tail 
En toute discr&#233;tion gmail a mont&#233; la taille  maxi des pieces jointes : 20 Mo

Mais attention
Ce n'est pas parce que vous pouvez envoyer 20 Mo qu'en face votre destinataire peut les receptionner.
Ca d&#233;pend des webmails
A r&#233;server aux destinataires avec des services qui l'acceptent

C'&#233;tait en test , c'est officiel
http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=8770


----------



## qsdfg (23 Mai 2007)

Je ne savais pas qu'en réception aussi il  avait une limite. 

C'est bien joué de la part de Google, car cela pousse a avoir un compte gmail.


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juin 2007)

Une grande nouveauté (je trouve ). Cela me conforte dans l'idée de ne pas utiliser mail, qui n'est utilisable que sur ma machine (du moins *valable avec Yahoo et gmail*, les autres je ne sais  pas).

je préfère la solution gmail car elle est *externe au mac*, et bien *utile lors de déplacement*, où il suffira de n'importe quelle machine (Mac, Linux, pc, ...) reliée à internet pour relever ses mails sur *une seule et unique boite mail*, à savoir gmail.

Je ne sais pas si c'est très connu, mais il y a peu, c'était impossible (tout ce que l'on pouvait faire était d'envoyer des mails de gmail comme si cela était fait d'une autre boite).
Maintenant, de son compte Yahoo, il suffit d'aller dans "Options/Transfert et accès POP" et tout en bas "Transfert des messages de" en mettant son adresse gmail.

Dorénavant  tout les messages adressés à yahoo, aboutiront dans votre boite gmail. Je ne comprenais pas pourquoi ce n'était pas possible avant, car cela allège Yahoo qui n'aura plus a stocker vos messages (m'est à penser, qu'ils ont du y réfléchir chez Yahoo).

Enfin, quelque chose de pratique. Un seul compte qui sait tout faire (du moins pour Yahoo).


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juin 2007)

Autre avantage de Gmail, c'est qu'utilisé avec un compte Yahoo, c'est top. 

En effet, yahoo permet de créer autant d'adresses email secondaires (*jetables donc*, *pratique pour éviter les spams*) mais ne permet pas d'envoyer d'email de ces adresses (en réalité on peut répondre à un courrier mail, pas décider d'envoyer un mail de cette adresse).

La solution apportée par gmail est formidable, puisqu'il suffit d'activer le transfert POP qui vous permettra d'envoyer du courrier de gmail comme si cela était fait de votre adresse secondaire.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela était impossible, mais là ça fonctionne parfaitement et c'est simple de plus.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

off topic:la notion d'email jetable m'a toujours fait sourire
tous les emails sont jetables!
Pour le rendre jetable il suffit d'en jeter les logs et/ou  de ne plus y revenir... termin&#233;.
fin du off topic
-

concernant gmail
Allez faire un tour sur votre page d'accueil perso (gougeule../ig)
ca c'est encore &#233;toff&#233; ( surtout via firefox) , meilleurs liens entre les differents outils , plus de modules etc

 gaffe avec le module agr&#233;gateur de modules , il est bugg&#233;, son nom m'&#233;chappe je l'ai vir&#233;
edit
son nom: compound ( pas encore au point)

et truc 
si vous voulez des modules mais que vous avez la flemme de fouiller les archives de modules
laissez faire gougeule!

cr&#233;ez un tab avec un nom autour d'un theme qu vous interesse
dans l'unit&#233; de cr&#233;ation tab valider " chercher"
et vlouf
gougeule pr&#233;-remplira avec des modules proches du theme
Apr&#232;s vous faites le m&#233;nage


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juin 2007)

Effectivement toutes les boites mail sont jetables, mais cela &#233;vite de s'inscrire de nouveau &#224; chaque fois.

Peut tu d&#233;tailler ce que tu dis ensuite car je ne comprends pas ? J'utilise FF donc &#231;a m'int&#233;resse.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Effectivement toutes les boites mail sont jetables, mais cela évite de s'inscrire de nouveau à chaque fois.


entre créer un jetable ( sur sites specialisés et y en a des très bien qui permettent de moduler le temps d'existence avant que l'adresse soit morte et vraiment morte , return to sender d'un " delivery failure" )
et une création d'alias ou autre les manips sont quasi identiques , perso je prefere ne pas lieer les choses, surtout un mail jetable  au sein d'un compte maitre  , mais c'est moi



> Peut tu détailler ce que tu dis ensuite car je ne comprends pas ? J'utilise FF donc ça m'intéresse.


détailler quoi?


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juin 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> off topic:la notion d'email jetable m'a toujours fait sourire
> tous les emails sont jetables!
> Pour le rendre jetable il suffit d'en jeter les logs et/ou  de ne plus y revenir... terminé.
> fin du off topic
> ...





pascalformac a dit:


> entre créer un jetable ( sur sites specialisés et y en a des très bien qui permettent de moduler le temps d'existence avant que l'adresse soit morte et vraiment morte , return to sender d'un " delivery failure" )
> et une création d'alias ou autre les manips sont quasi identiques , perso je prefere ne pas lieer les choses, surtout un mail jetable  au sein d'un compte maitre  , mais c'est moi
> 
> détailler quoi?



Le détail de ce que tu dis dans le premier message. *Tiens, tu l'as modifié !!*  Je vais passer pour un fabulateur ! 

*Tu parles de création d'alias, ça consiste en quoi en matière d'adresse mail ? Car je connais l'alias mais pas pour une adresse email (qui fait ça ?)

*Détailler ce qui suit ça :


> Allez faire un tour sur votre page d'accueil perso (gougeule../ig)............................


----------



## qsdfg (9 Juin 2007)

Tu dois parler de ça (compound)

Excuse moi, je suis moins rapide que toi. Tu devrais être plus pédago (on n'est pas tous du même niveau )


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juin 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Le détail de ce que tu dis dans le premier message. *Tiens, tu l'as modifié !!*  Je vais passer pour un fabulateur !
> 
> *Tu parles de création d'alias, ça consiste en quoi en matière d'adresse mail ? Car je connais l'alias mais pas pour une adresse email (qui fait ça ?)


là c'est moi qui pige pas je n'ai pas parlé d'alias

l'edit ce fut pour ajouter le nom du module un poil pas au point

quant à l'accueil personalisé 
explore 
c'est la forme gougeule-gmail des pages persos à la netvibes et autres ( y en a beaucoup qui font ca)
 netvibes tenait la tête mais gougeule rattrape doucement

va explorer si tu connais pas
http://www.google.com/ig


*Détailler ce qui suit ça :


----------



## pascalformac (18 Septembre 2007)

up
*Sortie de Google Presentation*


ca y est gmail ( google ) a int&#233;gr&#233; dans  sa suite bureautique en ligne un outil de pr&#233;sentation, * google Presentation *  &#224; la _poweurpoint_
( histoire de completer  google doc &#224; la weurd , et spreadsheets &#224; la exelle)

ca s'explore via vos acc&#232;s loggu&#233;s ( gmail , gca,, googledocs, igoogle etc)
et conseil vaut mieux passer par Firefox que Safari

C'est pas mal pour un premier jet
facile &#224; utiliser
manquent encore des choses ( anime , video , son) et divers options
ca viendra


----------



## KoRnFleX (18 Septembre 2007)

Si vous souhaitez synchroniser votre Gmail/Calendar/Contacts avec votre Mail/iCal/Carnet d'adresses, vous pouvez utiliser GCALDeamon.

En plus, avec ce soft, vous pouvez controler votre Mac a distance en envoyant des commandes par email, et vous aurez le retour sur le mail d'envoi 

J'ai fait un petit tuto rapide sur ce soft dans la partie serveur si cela peut vous etre utile.

a+


----------



## qsdfg (15 Octobre 2007)

gmail augmente et passe à la vitesse supérieure >>> 6 Go en 2008  

http://www.generation-nt.com/gmail-google-stockage-mail-actualite-46221.html


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2007)

et ca a commenc&#233;
regardez votre compteur ca monte nettement  plus vite qu'avant depuis ce weekend
( sur un des miens :  + 10&#37; en quelques heures)


----------



## qsdfg (2 Décembre 2007)

5410 Mo aujourd'hui et ça monte vite  (2 Mo en à peine quelques minutes)


----------



## freepda (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Au boulot,impossible de me connecter a mon compte google (gmail, calendrier.....). Le serveur de ma boite bloque tous les sites "httpS" si ils ne sont pas déclarés et validé !!

Alors est-il possible de se connecter en non sécurisé ? "http" Je n'ai rien a cacher 

Merci 

Pour vos conseils


----------



## apenspel (11 Décembre 2007)

La Verdana, police par défaut sur MacGé, est bien plus lisible que la Comic Sans de MS.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2007)

freepda a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Au boulot,impossible de me connecter a mon compte google (gmail, calendrier.....). Le serveur de ma boite bloque tous les sites "httpS" si ils ne sont pas déclarés et validé !!
> 
> ...


2 choses
1- si tu n'as pas remarqué ici ce n'est pas un fil d'aide  c'est un fil de synthese des nouveautés et évolutions
il y a  des fils existants pour l'aide gmail

2- t'es pas téméraire
rien ne t'empêche d'essayer de ton boulot  l'acces standard ( car http c'est le standard) 

et si y a un souci on bascule sur un fil pertinent


----------



## qsdfg (12 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, je complète cette discussion.

Google évolue terriblement et maintenant l'image et le son sont possibles.

C'est un plugin à ajouter => télécharger  ici http://mail.google.com/videochat


http://www.silicon.fr/fr/news/2008/11/12/gmail_se_dote_du_son_et_de_l_image


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

Quitte à completer autant le faire proprement

videochat 
requis
MACINTEL et 10.4 minimun

(ppc passez votre chemin)


----------



## qsdfg (12 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi *vidéochat* ?


----------



## qsdfg (12 Novembre 2008)

L'aide de Gmail n'en parle pas.

*À propos du chat audio et vidéo :*


    Lire les messages instantanés n'étant pas toujours aussi palpitant que d'entendre vos amis rire de vos plaisanteries, vous pouvez maintenant utiliser les fonctionnalités audio et vidéo dans Gmail chat. Vous pouvez maintenant discuter avec quelqu'un de vive voix, et même en tête à tête, grâce aux fonctions audio et vidéo qui vous sont proposées dans Gmail.
 Pour démarrer, il vous suffit de suivre la procédure décrite ci-dessous :


Téléchargez le plug-in du chat audio et vidéo de Gmail, fermez toutes les fenêtres de navigateur ouvertes et installez-le.
Connectez-vous à Gmail.
Dans la section Chat de Gmail, sélectionnez le nom de l'utilisateur que vous désirez appeler. Si une icône de caméra est affichée à côté de son nom, vous pouvez démarrer une conversation audio ou vidéo ensemble, en cliquant simplement sur "Vidéos et autres options".
 Si l'icône de caméra n'apparaît pas en regard du nom de cette personne, vous pouvez l'inviter à télécharger le plug-in audio et vidéo de Gmail chat à partir du menu "Vidéos et autres options" de la fenêtre de chat. Si votre ami ne possède pas de caméra, il vous est néanmoins possible d'avoir une conversation audio ou une conversation vidéo à sens unique.


http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=100173


----------



## pascalformac (12 Novembre 2008)

l'aide non mais leur site oui !
exemple


----------



## marc-book (1 Février 2009)

Bonsoir à tous

Formidable ce vidéo chat par Gmail et d'une qualité nettement supérieure à Skype.
(son et vidéo)


----------



## pascalformac (18 Février 2009)

il y a des tonnes de possibilités avec labels et filtres d'interface gmail

une pas très connue , simple et pratique

contexte
 vous desirez labeliser TOUS les messages de Tata ( envoyés et recus)

la méthode standard
créer 2 filtres
un pour les envoyés , un pour les reçus

Au début de gmail c'était genant ( filtres limités à 20) , aujourd'hui ca va mieux , plus de limite claire ( certains ont 150 filtres sans souci)

si vous voulez raffiner facon geek
on peut faire UN filtre au lieu de 2

A création de filtre
dans le champ from ( de) 

entrer  2 fois l'email de Tata   disons par exemple  tata@factice.org,
soit 
ca
tata@factice.org*)* OR to:*(*tata@factice.org

l'important ici est de faire gaffe aux parentheses

autre solution 
le OR ecrit autrement
cette forme là
 machin | bidule

dans le filtre final vous aurez  ca
(obligé de mettre une image carsaisie clavier donne des smileys)






bien entendu on peut moduler ca avec plusieurs noms differents ,mais sans parentheses de début de serie  et ni celle de fin
et avec divers actions

edit
oops ma mini image du résultat factice contient une erreur mineure un espace en trop
mais c'est pas grave vous avez pigé le principe


----------



## qsdfg (18 Février 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A création de filtre
> dans le champ from ( de)
> 
> entrer  2 fois l'email de Tata   disons par exemple  tata@factice.org,
> ...



Est-ce un zappage de 2 parenthèses ou normal ?


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2009)

pardon?
 si tu parles du fait que JE n'ai pas mis QUATRE  élements de parentheses c'est que tu n'as pas pigé la bidouille
qui est justement de ne PAS tout mettre


----------



## qsdfg (19 Février 2009)

Merci pascalformac tu es parfait.


----------



## qsdfg (24 Février 2009)

C'est annoncé déjà depuis un moment, et rend Mail inutile avec gmail (l'IMAP serait possible, c'était le seul intérêt de Mail), puisque* la consultation de ses emails peut se faire en hors ligne* (pratique, aujourd'hui panne exceptionnelle de Gmail pendant plusieurs heures).

Comme c'est un service qui n'est pas encore disponible aux français, il y a une petite astuce qui permet d'en bénéficier dès maintenant. 

*Tout est expliqué ici.*

*Auparavant il faut Google Gears qui est en version bêta que j'ai téléchargé ici.*

Les emails sont chargés en premier, puis vient alors le tour des pièces jointes.

Je ne l'ai pas encore testé car la synchro n'est pas encore terminée.

J'ai eu une petite difficulté bien ridicule avec du recul :rose:, je n'arrivais pas trouver à cette étape *cliquez sur l'onglet "Paramètres" ensuite dans options général, changer votre langue d'utilisation par celle-ci "English(US)" 
*C'est tout simplement en cliquant tout en haut à droite dans la page gmail "Paramètres" le premier onglet intitulé "Général" contient dès la première ligne l'option langue qu'il faut changer. :rose:

J'étais surpris des possibilités en version anglaise, car elle sont nombreuses.
*
Pour Safari d'après Macgé ça progresse*


----------



## qsdfg (24 Février 2009)

Je viens de le tester, en débranchant mon modem.

En utilisant l'icône spéciale (on peut la créer via Paramètres/Hors connexion si ce n'est pas déjà fait lors de l'installation) le nom du compte est demandé (sans mot de passe, je trouve ça moyen, bien que Mail ne le demande pas, et même si l'on est dans sa session OSX, cela aurait pu être un plus, mais bon ).

Un onglet s'ouvre dans Firefox comme si l'on était vraiment connecté, c'est parfait.

J'ai testé l'envoi d'un mail pour voir, et une fois mon modem reconnecté, mon mail était bien là.
Par contre il n'apparaît pas dans la liste des messages envoyés 

Autre observation, en utilisant une deuxième fois l'icône Gmail (modem débranché), le nom du compte n'est même plus demandé. Est-ce temporaire pour un certain laps de temps ou définitif ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Février 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est annoncé déjà depuis un moment, et rend Mail inutile avec gmail (l'IMAP serait possible, c'était le seul intérêt de Mail), puisque* la consultation de ses emails peut se faire en hors ligne* (pratique, aujourd'hui panne exceptionnelle de Gmail pendant plusieurs heures).


 la venue d'une facon de faire gmail offline, n'a rien à voir avec l''inutilité d'un client
c'est un autre mode de consultation off line
 et ne rend absolument pas les clients inutiles

en mode offline gmail les messages sont lisibles mais ne sont pas , à la difference des clients de messagerie aussi facilement gerables ( sauvegardes export- import)
il faut fouiller dans les caches ( du navigateur) et c'est pas si facile  pour un nioube
( alors que via un client c'est dans un dossier dédié clair)


----------



## nemrod (27 Août 2009)

Salut,


Est-ce que quelqu'un a testé l'extension Gmail Mger de Firefox, il m'affiche 0 message non lu là ou j'en ai un. Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2009)

@nemrod
ce fil et c'est indiqué dans le titre est un topo sur gmail
nouveautés ,trucs et combines etc

pas un fil d'aide
(qui plus est en plus toi tu as une demande d'outil firefox , va ajouter ca sur un fil extensions firefox)

------------
tant que j'y suis
ca évolue tout le temps coté gmail
lister les changements peut etre long

parmi les derniers
-ajouts d'options divers sur gestion des labels et rangements ( dont glisser déposer)
-géneralisation à tous les comptes des outils de bascules d'archives et carnets de comptes non gmail
(avant option que pour nouveaux comptes, fallait ruser)
-un truc qui manquait:  visualisation rapide  du carnet au moment de composition des adresses

--
une explication interessante sur le fonctionnement des relêves de comptes externes non gmail

on remarque que c'est souvent entre 30 mn - 45mns  ou un peu plus
( ou instantané si on clique relève dans la zone)

il y a une logique
en fait gmail s'adapte
il est inutile de relever toutes les 10 minutes un compte peu actif qui recoit un email tous les mois
plus le compte recoit vraiment des emails plus gmail augmente la cadence de relève


on voit ici et là une combine proposée ( qui marche) afin d'artificiellement accelerer la cadence
perso je la trouve inutile je dirai pourquoi
la combine
faire parvenir des emails sur ce compte ( via script ou abonnement à un truc actif, suivi de blog epromos de ventes etc)
comme il y aura plein d'arrivées la cadence s'accélère

pourquoi c'est inutile?
parce que c'est artificiel et augmente le traffic de messages pour rien, sur un compte qui au départ n'est pas très actif

La majorité des messages emails etant déjà  des messages non pertinents ( spams , pubs etc) inutile de nourrir cet aspect là pour relever à gogo un compte qui est peu actif


----------



## nemrod (27 Août 2009)

C'est gentil merci, d'autant que ma question n'a que peu de lien avec Gmail en fait.

Bonne journée à toi


----------



## qsdfg (27 Août 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est annoncé déjà depuis un moment, et rend Mail inutile avec gmail (l'IMAP serait possible, c'était le seul intérêt de Mail), puisque* la consultation de ses emails peut se faire en hors ligne* (pratique, aujourd'hui panne exceptionnelle de Gmail pendant plusieurs heures).
> 
> Comme c'est un service qui n'est pas encore disponible aux français, il y a une petite astuce qui permet d'en bénéficier dès maintenant.
> 
> ...



J'ai complètement abandonné le hors ligne de Google, car cela provoquait des dysfonctionnements.


----------

